# High Volume Apartment Repaints



## LeogeN

We currently repaint 60-100 apartments a month for a variety of companies, and have always used 9" rollers and brush.

This month, we have approx. 300 apartments that need repainted. Sept. is our busiest month, and this is the first Sept. that we are going into with as many clients as we have.

I am considering spending the money necessary to improve production.

I have researched the following:

1)
*The Wooster Speed Rollers*, which you can get the 2 18" frame. I wonder if it is a gimmick or not, there are not many reviews, and it has been introduced back in 2004 so I am optimistically cautious.

2)
Paint Sprayers: Seems too messy? The apartments we repaint are all carpeted. For one of our large clients, we are doing colour changes - From a light to a dark, and the trim is now going from the light colour that the walls were, to a semi white. About 18 labour hours per apartment, would be nice to half this.

Anyway, budget is not a problem. 

I have talked to other crews, and one guy said he goes in with a big sprayer, and does not bother covering carpets, but brings in a carpet cleaner/steamer and if done within 72 hours it is fine. I don't think this sounds like a good idea to me.. -I am not into replacing carpets.


Is there a sprayer on the market that would work? Willing to take some tips.


----------



## VanDamme

> I have talked to other crews, and one guy said he goes in with a big sprayer, and does not bother covering carpets, but brings in a carpet cleaner/steamer and if done within 72 hours it is fine.


Would this happen to be the guy that sprays exteriors without masking windows and then hires a window cleaner to follow behind? Simply amazing!


----------



## LeogeN

Just picked up a powershot, going to use it for baseboard trim, doors, and closets. I'll see if it speeds things up, and then go for something bigger for the walls. Rolling does not take much time it is all the trim etc


----------



## NCPaint1

I would skip the double 9" roller. I got suckered into carrying them when they first came out. I sold/gave away my opening order and never reordered. I would go with an 18" setup for the walls. Spraying trim would speed things up, but the Pro Shot may be more hassle than its worth for what you're doing. You could get a couple cheap airless spray rigs for about what the Pro Shot costs. Then have multiple guys spraying in different units. 

I would attack these in assembly line fashion. Have a prep crew, a spray crew, and a rolling crew. Everyone has a specific task, goes in, does what they need to do, then moves on to the next one. Less chance for screw ups or things being missed or forgotten.

These are the spray rigs I like. For just spraying trim, they're great. Lightweight, inexpensive, easily repairable, and for the price, you can have multiple units to eliminate down time...which will kill you in your situation.

ASM
http://www.asmcompany.com/asm/asm.nsf/Page/Zip-Spray+1700

Same thing in the Graco Label
http://magnum.graco.com/products/M_Pages.nsf/Webpages/0MagnumXR7

Should be able to pick these up in the $550 range new


----------



## straight_lines

I would use an 18" and a whizz nap for the corners and close ups. You can keep them in the same pan and move really fast with them. 

A bulldog (what we call and 18" nap) will cover a lot of wall/ceiling space if you know how to use one. If you are looking for an airless check craigslist and the local pawn shops. Seems a lot of used ones are out there fs right now in my area.


----------



## StefanC

Either spray or, if you're worried about overspray, use a 3/4" colossus 18" roller and either a corner-ease roller or shoot the corners with a proshot or small low pressure airless. We use the latter and knock out apartments very quickly.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I'd be interested in how those 18"er's will work in a production setting. Please keep us posted.


----------



## LeogeN

Was not 100% sold on the idea of 18"s.. Don't they get in the way? I can bring some in and have the guys try them out.. but rolling I guess does not seem like the biggest time waster to me.

I brought in the proshot, and we can actually use it to cut tops very quickly, as well as wall corners. The reason we can cut tops in the particular unit we are in, is because the colour is an off white, and ceilings are stucco white. The overspray with a fine tip is extremely minimal.

I still want to see faster output, and the proshot seems annoying for the fact that it is messy to refill.

Tell me about these 18's...


----------



## LeogeN

NCPaint1 said:


> I would skip the double 9" roller. I got suckered into carrying them when they first came out. I sold/gave away my opening order and never reordered. I would go with an 18" setup for the walls. Spraying trim would speed things up, but the Pro Shot may be more hassle than its worth for what you're doing. You could get a couple cheap airless spray rigs for about what the Pro Shot costs. Then have multiple guys spraying in different units.
> 
> I would attack these in assembly line fashion. Have a prep crew, a spray crew, and a rolling crew. Everyone has a specific task, goes in, does what they need to do, then moves on to the next one. Less chance for screw ups or things being missed or forgotten.
> 
> These are the spray rigs I like. For just spraying trim, they're great. Lightweight, inexpensive, easily repairable, and for the price, you can have multiple units to eliminate down time...which will kill you in your situation.
> 
> ASM
> http://www.asmcompany.com/asm/asm.nsf/Page/Zip-Spray+1700
> 
> Same thing in the Graco Label
> http://magnum.graco.com/products/M_Pages.nsf/Webpages/0MagnumXR7
> 
> Should be able to pick these up in the $550 range new


Interesting about the double 9". The only reason I considered it, was the fact it was on the wooster website.. claiming 100sqft. per min coverage.

Thanks for the links, I'll have a look at them. What would you recommend covering carpet to spray the trim


----------



## NCPaint1

LeogeN said:


> Interesting about the double 9". The only reason I considered it, was the fact it was on the wooster website.. claiming 100sqft. per min coverage.
> 
> Thanks for the links, I'll have a look at them. What would you recommend covering carpet to spray the trim


Anything that stops paint bleed :thumbsup: No idea really, whatever works best and is the fastest for you. Depends on how the baseboards are. Some guys use paper, some tuck drops under the baseboards, some use the adhesive plastic. I guess whatever is the cheapest/fastest/best....or a happy medium of all three.


----------



## straight_lines

LeogeN said:


> Was not 100% sold on the idea of 18"s.. Don't they get in the way? I can bring some in and have the guys try them out.. but rolling I guess does not seem like the biggest time waster to me.
> 
> I brought in the proshot, and we can actually use it to cut tops very quickly, as well as wall corners. The reason we can cut tops in the particular unit we are in, is because the colour is an off white, and ceilings are stucco white. The overspray with a fine tip is extremely minimal.
> 
> I still want to see faster output, and the proshot seems annoying for the fact that it is messy to refill.
> 
> Tell me about these 18's...


 Its just a roller that is 18", or 12" wide instead of the standard 9". Someone who has never used one will not like it guaranteed. However for any production or pretty much over 3 gallons for me I will have one wet and laying down paint. 

Its just the way I was taught, and I wouldn't dare to do production work like apartments without them. A nine is for closets or an accent or a small room, and I could paint circles around someone with a 9.

Here is the pan

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_Wide_Boy_5_Gallon_Bucket_p/8614.htm

And the frame

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_Sherlock_Wide_Boy_p/br047.htm


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Those 18"er's seem they would get in your way more than being productive on a production job. Considering you have to handle a tray too. Seems the time you save on the actual rolling would be waisted on refilling and moving the tray around.


----------



## straight_lines

Like I said I was taught very young to use one, for me they are really easy to work with, but learning it new would take some time I suppose. I have a four foot extension pole I usually use, and I can work in a house full of furniture with one. I only put about 2 gallons in at a time, and I can hold it one handed.


Empty apartments should be a breeze, and with an average size br you could do one wall having to only load the nap twice. Remember the pan is only 18 inches wide, and about that deep.


----------



## bikerboy

I'd do something similar to NC paint's idea. You can really spray a ton of paint in a day.


----------



## CK_68847

LeogeN said:


> We currently repaint 60-100 apartments a month for a variety of companies, and have always used 9" rollers and brush.
> 
> This month, we have approx. 300 apartments that need repainted. Sept. is our busiest month, and this is the first Sept. that we are going into with as many clients as we have.
> 
> I am considering spending the money necessary to improve production.
> 
> I have researched the following:
> 
> 1)
> *The Wooster Speed Rollers*, which you can get the 2 18" frame. I wonder if it is a gimmick or not, there are not many reviews, and it has been introduced back in 2004 so I am optimistically cautious.
> 
> 2)
> Paint Sprayers: Seems too messy? The apartments we repaint are all carpeted. For one of our large clients, we are doing colour changes - From a light to a dark, and the trim is now going from the light colour that the walls were, to a semi white. About 18 labour hours per apartment, would be nice to half this.
> 
> Anyway, budget is not a problem.
> 
> I have talked to other crews, and one guy said he goes in with a big sprayer, and does not bother covering carpets, but brings in a carpet cleaner/steamer and if done within 72 hours it is fine. I don't think this sounds like a good idea to me.. -I am not into replacing carpets.
> 
> 
> Is there a sprayer on the market that would work? Willing to take some tips.


Go with a 14 inch roller. Sherwin Williams can get the frames in if they need too. Pro roller sells 14 inch covers which sherwin williams or any other paint store can get in. They make a white 3/4 or 1/2 inch dripless cover. The 18 inch roller wont allow you to roll tight into corners. The 14 inch will allow you to roll tight and increase your production greatly over a 9 inch roller.

Now for spraying over carpet I would say youre nuts; If you are going to do it you better mask properly because I wouldnt bet on a carpet cleaner getting the paint off of carpet. You are playing with fire. The other thing you have to look at is if you are going to spray is the time it takes to mask and how much money you are going to have in masking supplies. Is it really going to save you money in the end?


----------



## CK_68847

ewingpainting.net said:


> Those 18"er's seem they would get in your way more than being productive on a production job. Considering you have to handle a tray too. Seems the time you save on the actual rolling would be waisted on refilling and moving the tray around.


You can get a pan that holds 3 gallons of paint. How would a 9 inch roller be more productive than a 14 inch or 18 inch roller? If you use a grid and bucket most likely you are going to have 2 to 3 gallons in it when you roll. We use to use 9 inch rollers, and now everyone who works for us uses 14 inch rollers unless you are doing a little accent wall or minimal work. We also use to use 18 inch rollers but you couldnt get tight into the corners, so you would have to also use a 9 inch roller for corners especially if you were spraying. The 14 inch roller gives you the best of both worlds. It gives you more production and allows you to roll tight. The big roller pan is just as easy or easier to use than bucket rolling.


----------



## 4ThGeneration

APTs are usually blow n go type of work unless its upscale. I knew one guy who did them all with spray gun and tape. In the end he would do touch ups and such with a brush. Not sure what level of quality they expect, but usually apt complexes do not care, so just drop n spray.


----------



## LeogeN

they are not too picky, mess bothers them more than anything.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

LeogeN said:


> they are not too picky, mess bothers them more than anything.


:blink:


----------



## LeogeN

We are looking to pick up another 10-15 guys for the 30th, 31st and 1st.

Pay negotiable and sub available (for crews > 3)

Nova Scotia, inquire for details.


----------



## aaron61

I'm inquiring?????? Can we have Lox for breakfast???


----------



## LeogeN

I have lox and bagels for bfast all the time. A guy close to us cold smokes the traditional way. Very tasty...


----------



## LeogeN

So, I've decided to order a few 14" frames and 3/4" covers. Just got off the phone with the wooster rep in my area, and they are going to bring some stuff in for me.

Will let you know how this works out!


----------



## straight_lines

What made you decide to go with the 14" over the 18"?


----------



## SterlingPainting

How about using a power roller? Anyone tried this in an apartment?


----------



## NCPaint1

SterlingPainting said:


> How about using a power roller? Anyone tried this in an apartment?


Ive got 2 roller heads that nobody wants. I dont know why they dont get used more for that exact situation. :blink:


----------



## aaron61

I'd throw some visqeen down.tape it up on the base a bit & spray!


----------



## LeogeN

straight_lines said:


> What made you decide to go with the 14" over the 18"?



I didn't want to bring in 18s in my busiest month to guys who have never used them... Thought it may be more of a liability than anything. Plus there are a number of areas where the 18 won't work but the 14 would (closet size specifically) and having a 9 and 18 is a lot of extra gear with teams of 5 in 900sq. Ft. 

Will try the 18s later.. Have a building coming up with 6 floors 260ft long hallways. 

Anyone have experience with pressure rollers, saw a good priced graco one on kijiji.


----------



## NCPaint1

Ill give you one if you're near Windsor.


----------



## LeogeN

:thumbup:


NCPaint1 said:


> Ill give you one if you're near Windsor.


If Windsor NS I'll take you up on that and bring you a timmies


----------



## NCPaint1

LeogeN said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> If Windsor NS I'll take you up on that and bring you a timmies


Ha, Windsor Ontario :thumbsup: Havin Tim's now, but the US version just isnt the same


----------

